# *NEW* 1xCR123A/16340/AA/14500/18650/2xCR123A/16340 All-In-One JETBeam WL-S1/WL-S2



## Ryp (Nov 16, 2014)

http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=65


----------



## Alex1234 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* 1xCR123A/16340/1xAA/14500/2xCR123A/16340/1x18650 All-In-One JETBeam WL-S1*

i kinda like it


----------



## bwDraco (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* 1xCR123A/16340/1xAA/14500/2xCR123A/16340/1x18650 All-In-One JETBeam WL-S1*

This is really a solution looking for a problem.

A much simpler approach would be interchangeable battery tubes: ship the light with one or two tubes (1x18650/2xCR123A and/or 2xAA/2x14500) and provide additional options as separate purchases, or sell the light with all the tube options as a premium kit. A driver that can handle a voltage range of 1.0–9.0V would do the trick.

—DragonLord


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* 1xCR123A/16340/1xAA/14500/2xCR123A/16340/1x18650 All-In-One JETBeam WL-S1*

For myself, I don't agree. I don't want to carry around multiple tubes, even if I want to be able to use different types of batteries (while travelling, say). But there's always a tradeoff ... my guess is, the light's length is significantly longer than a comparably-performing light on any battery (ie., on one 16340 it's longer than a v11r; on an 186650 it's longer than a Klarus xt2c, etc.) I'd be absolutely thrilled if that weren't the case.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: *NEW* 1xCR123A/16340/1xAA/14500/2xCR123A/16340/1x18650 All-In-One JETBeam WL-S1*

WL-S2: http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=67

Looks like it's the same as the WL-S1 without the turbo head.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Any one have this ...any thoughts. .input on beam ...basically anything ...cheers


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Im curious too. Im waiting on a review to decide weather to get on or not.I would only run in 1xRCR123. Its suppose to be a pocket thrower?


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2xCR123A-16340-All-In-One-JETBeam-WL-S1-WL-S2


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



Ryp said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2xCR123A-16340-All-In-One-JETBeam-WL-S1-WL-S2


I've seen that post. But no info on review yet. Curious


----------



## Ryp (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



Bruno28 said:


> I've seen that post. But no info on review yet. Curious



I just thought we should keep everything in one thread.

*Thread Merge, it is a good idea to have all the information in one thread. - Norm*


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



Ryp said:


> I just thought we should keep everything in one thread.


Oh ok. I dont mind.


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought one, lets see if its good.
I hope its a pocket thrower.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 22, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> I bought one, lets see if its good.
> I hope its a pocket thrower.



The WL-S1 or WL-S2?


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 22, 2014)

Ryp said:


> The WL-S1 or WL-S2?


I got the WL-S1. I assume it would be better at throw with a larger diameter head.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 24, 2014)

I like these, look much nicier than the recent Jetbeam Fugly lights. gota WL S4 on order . may have to get a baby to go with it


----------



## swan (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Just ordered a WL-S1, just looking at the battery tube it looks the same outside diameter as the 18650 tube, maybe it might take a 18350 or 18490. If any one has it yet, can you measure the inside diameter of the battery tube - thanks.


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



swan said:


> Just ordered a WL-S1, just looking at the battery tube it looks the same outside diameter as the 18650 tube, maybe it might take a 18350 or 18490. If any one has it yet, can you measure the inside diameter of the battery tube - thanks.


waiting on mine, hopefully it arrives before i go travel, then ill let you know


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

I got one... And 18mm does not fit!
16340 fits well, but my Eagletac are doing hard on turbo mode. I think imr will be better.
Exactly diameter is 17,1mm on mine


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



RobinGonzo said:


> I got one... And 18mm does not fit!
> 16340 fits well, but my Eagletac are doing hard on turbo mode. I think imr will be better.
> Exactly diameter is 17,1mm on mine


Do a review 
Did it come with that long tail cap tube?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

I will do a review. But it will be in German... And atm I have no time for it.

It comes with this tailcap yes. Because of this, you can use 16340 or 14500 without adding an extender. The tailcap is it's own extender, pretty nice. But it makes the tube a little bit big


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Ohk. My German isn't sehr gut. 
It would also make it a bit heavy. But interesting as we don't need to buy extender. I don't know much about 14500. Can you get the 900 lumens with it? With 16350 you only get 720 lumens. Right?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

For 900 lumens, you need two batteries, yes. But then you need the WL-S2 tube ( can add pic tomorrow).
One batterie = 770lm. Anyway if 16340 or 14500. 
I haven't done any measurements jet, so I can't confirm the 770lm. 
But it's bright... And good range.

As I sad, my Eagletac 16340 can't deliver the high current and the low voltage warning says "hello" pretty fast. 
With normal Eneloops nearly impossible... they have to be 100% full, my experience so far.


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

So is it a pocket thrower?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Hell...are you fast.

What makes it a thrower in your opinion ?
I would say, 150m are no problem. I think up to 200m possible.

I guess it's the same head then RRT02, but I don't own one


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

I'm using the taptalk app. My phone alerts me when a new reply arrives. 
150-200m seems good. 
I recently got a jetbeam jet II ibs and it's nice little thrower. Upgraded the emitter to xpg2 and I would say it's on the 400-500 lumens of throw and I love it. 

That's why I got the WL-S1. I wanted another pocket thrower. And thinking of getting the nitecore ec21 as its also a thrower.


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

I think the S1 will be very good for this...
It also has a good size of the spot.
The spot from my jet3 ibs is typical for xr-e very small.

Finally... I like JETBeam more then Nitecore


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Good. I think I'll be happy with it. I've never had a nitecore. But I can get it for $39 (retail is $59) so it's worth at try. 
Funny cause I never had a jetbeam until this year. I won a ibs, bought a rrt-01 and WL-S1.


----------



## swan (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Thanks RobinGonzo, great pic of the inner tube . Looking at the specs i'm assuming at 720lmn, it should put out the 13000cd quoted. I bought this to mod- im going to dedome a few xpg2's to get the whitest one, and should be looking at more like 40000cd.


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*

Dedoming will give that much more cd?


----------



## Norm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



Ryp said:


> I just thought we should keep everything in one thread.



Thread Merge, it is a good idea to have all the information in one thread. - Norm


----------



## swan (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Jetbeam WL-S1 xml*



Bruno28 said:


> Dedoming will give that much more cd?


Gday Bruno, just if you dedome the the stock xml2, it should get yield about 26000cd [double cd is normal from removing the dome]. The xpg2 out throws the xml2 by 30-40%, so so 26kcd + 40% = 36400cd approx.This is only a approx values in theory, but throw in a copper noctigon and imr cell and reflector tweak it should do 40kcd .[approx 550lmns] My main issue is the tint of a dedomed led, im going to dedome four leds to pick the best colour and even with the battery at half full, it will still be at 20000cd. Just as an example, i replaced the xml from my sunwayman t20cs with a xpg2-it went from 18kcd to 30kcd dome on and reflector tweak. I have a few jetbeams- like them all.[rrt0,rrt1, rrt2,bc10 bc40,pc20,jet 1pro st.]


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 29, 2014)

Compared with SC62





Reflector compared with SC62





WL-S1 with S2 tube





JETBeam Jet 3 Ibs XR-E





WL-S2


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice. Any pictures on hand to give idea of size?


And comparing to the s2 head? Which one throws more? Because on specs they seem to be the same throw.


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 29, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Nice. Any pictures on hand to give idea of size?
> 
> 
> And comparing to the s2 head? Which one throws more? Because on specs they seem to be the same throw.


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice. Thanks. 
And throw Compared to s2? Are they similar beam types?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 29, 2014)

WL-S2- for comparison please use the pic posted before.





Smaller one is WL-S2. 
Led not in center....
Pretty floody beam, but nice


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice. Thanks. Can't wait for mine to arrive. 
Any idea of run times on 16350?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 29, 2014)

Haven't tested, but I think it won't be very long... I have the feeling these lights needs a high current


----------



## Bruno28 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah. That's the bad thing. Li-ion technology is still behind compared to the flashlights capabilities.


----------



## Berneck1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm confused by the current literature. What battery types does the S2 accept with the tube it's shipped with? 

I have moved to AA lights because I prefer the ability to more easily replace the batteries in an emergency. If I can have a light that accepts 18650 or CR123, but will also accept an AA battery in an emergency (WITHOUT adding or removing an extension tube), this may be the light I have been waiting for!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 29, 2014)

The WL-S2 comes with 18650 tube.
The WL-S1 with 16340/14500 tube. Extender is included in the "Tailcap"


----------



## Berneck1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just ordered both lights for $40 each. My curiosity got the best of me. I'll report back when I get to play around with them. The marketing is quite confusing, and I feel it's almost misleading. I'll bet a lot of people will order one or the other thinking it will take any one of those battery types.... It may be trying to be too many things. 

A light that could take 18650 and AA or a single CR123 and AA, without an additional extension tube would be enough for most people I think.

I have had a couple of CR123 lights that can also take an AA with an extension tube. However, the extension tube is useless if left at home, and you need to use an AA. I prefer the performance of the li-ion batteries, but there's no denying that the AA format is much easier to find in an emergency.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 4, 2014)

My wl-s1 just arrived. But it's behaving weird. With three different 16340 it just blinks. The button blinks as if it's 50% and so does the light. And I only get 2 modes of output that constantly blinks. I tried an AA and I get the same. Why is that?

Also after it does the blinking, it stops working. Even if I put a newly charged 16340 it does not light up. Did I get a lemon?


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, mine were working fine other than the rechargeable CR123's in the 2x configuration. I got the same flashing. Definitely seems like quality control..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 4, 2014)

That sucks. It decided to turn on. Then it stopped working again. 
What are you going to do? 
Sucks foe me cause to ship it back costs $20-30.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 4, 2014)

you guys are making me nervous about the 3M Pro i have on the way in the mail


----------



## RobinGonzo (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds like the problem i also have... I thought my batteries are the reason. 
Sometime it's working, sometime it's blinking. 

I think I'm going to clean the treads, maybe it will work


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 4, 2014)

I cleaned the thread on mine and it got better. But it don't last more than 12 seconds on high then it starts the blinking.

Also overtime i start in moon light mode, it does a burst (higher output) for a split second and then goes to moon light level.


----------



## Alex1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

My light wsl1 fuctions flawlessly. No blinking to speak of


----------



## RobinGonzo (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex1234 said:


> My light wsl1 fuctions flawlessly. No blinking to speak of


What battery are you using?


----------



## Berneck1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> That sucks. It decided to turn on. Then it stopped working again.
> What are you going to do?
> Sucks foe me cause to ship it back costs $20-30.



I assume you must be pretty far away. I'm lucky, I bought them from GoingGear, and they sent me a return shipping label. They have excellent customer service. If something doesn't work right out of the box, they take it right back. Even if I was stuck with these lights, they're not terrible for $40 in the other battery configurations, but I should get what I pay for.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## swan (Dec 8, 2014)

Just got the wl-s1,[$45] did a quick comparison with a Zebralight sc600 [750 lmn] using an AW rcr123 cell at 4.12v. Ceiling bounce- Jetbeam wl- s1 32 -lux Zebralight sc600 [750lmn model] 31 lux Throw- Jetbeam wl s1 - 12000cd Zebralight sc600 - 5500cd . My sample works perfectly and has the advertised 770lmns, but wont sustain it for long due to high current draw. The light does have pwm which i can detect in the 2 lower levels[ if u look for it] and u cant turn it off from the side switch, only the rear clicky. This light is far from perfect but it is the most powerful and highest throwing cr123 light i have and should really boogie with a dedomed xpg2 on copper noctigon and imr cell.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Swan,
What's your run time on highest mode of 770lumens?


----------



## swan (Dec 8, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Swan,
> What's your run time on highest mode of 770lumens?


 I would say with rcr123 capacity of approx 650mah, its probably discharging at 4c. On turbo mode it displays direct drive behaviour with the output constantly dropping. I have not tested yet but probably 20mins. I will do some run time and regulation tests and report back.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 8, 2014)

swan said:


> I would say with rcr123 capacity of approx 650mah, its probably discharging at 4c. On turbo mode it displays direct drive behaviour with the output constantly dropping. I have not tested yet but probably 20mins. I will do some run time and regulation tests and report back.


Oh that's a lot of discharge. My AW 16340 is 750mah and 2C. And my keeppower 650mah is also 2C. 
What batteries are you using? Brand?


----------



## swan (Dec 8, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Oh that's a lot of discharge. My AW 16340 is 750mah and 2C. And my keeppower 650mah is also 2C.
> What batteries are you using? Brand?


 I use AW rcr123 750 mah - most good rcrs will only have 650mah tested and to achieve 770lms its pulling approx 2.5 amps = [approx 4c] Most icr chemistry rcr123s recommend a max discharge rate of 2c, so in this case an imr is much safer.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Are there imr 16340? Keeppower has all types of imr except 16340. Sucks that imr are such low mah.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Dec 8, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Are there imr 16340? Keeppower has all types of imr except 16340. Sucks that imr are such low mah.



Yes, a few companies make them.


----------



## swan (Dec 8, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Are there imr 16340? Keeppower has all types of imr except 16340. Sucks that imr are such low mah.


 Yes 16340s do not have much capacity, especially at such high outputs. You can buy aw imr 16340 in aus and there are other brands. For me this is a fun back up light at a good price - i paid the same money for my trusty old bc10.


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Where in australia swan?


----------



## swan (Dec 8, 2014)

Bruno28 said:


> Where in australia swan?


Ill send a pm.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 8, 2014)

swan said:


> I use AW rcr123 750 mah - most good rcrs will only have 650mah tested and to achieve 770lms its pulling approx 2.5 amps = [approx 4c] Most icr chemistry rcr123s recommend a max discharge rate of 2c, so in this case an imr is much safer.



Most 16340/RCR123s will have closer to 500mAh-550mAh in capacity under any appreciable load. If on Turbo, you're pulling 2.5A, that's about 5C in the real world and that's taxing those little cells. You won't get much runtime and you won't get much cycle life out of those cells.

Running things in series just ups the voltage and not the capacity, but then you have to make sure your cells are matched quite perfectly.

Stay away from running 2x16340s in the light and stick with a quality 18650 cell.

Chris


----------



## swan (Dec 8, 2014)

Did a quick run time test on turbo no cooling fan- [ceiling bounce lux] start 35lux then at 2mins[32lux] has a slow stepdown [not instant]at 3mins 17lux . At 7mins it settled at 14 lux thru to 15 minutes. , test stopped aw cell at 3.76v half blue battery indicator flashes, more tests to come. Also just to test the turbo again at 3.76 volts, it still went up to 30lux- impressive. Almost looks like thermal stepdown [at 2min mark] slowly dropping over 60 secs with the ability to bump it up to turbo even at lower voltage. More to come.


----------



## RobinGonzo (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39246

Some kind of review


----------



## leon2245 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mode memory? Or does it always turn on in the same mode, & if so which mode?

Also, does that tailcap provide for true momentary?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Feb 27, 2015)

Mode memory, yes. 

Momentary is possible


----------



## Joseph (Mar 2, 2015)

So it's forward clicky?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Mar 2, 2015)

Joseph said:


> So it's forward clicky?


Yes it is


----------



## naked2 (Nov 26, 2015)

I read here that 18mm cells won't work with the adjustable tailcap. Will 16500s or 17500s fit?


----------



## naked2 (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## swan (Dec 17, 2015)

naked2 said:


> Anyone?



I just measured the id of the battery tube at 16.9mm, so 16500 should be fine.


----------



## naked2 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

